# 2011 3d bow setup's



## jambre

show your 2011 3d bow setup's


----------



## jambre

Show yours here to


----------



## asa1485

Here's my two for right now. Set up for opn and unlimited






























And set up for hunter


----------



## jambre

so what kinda offset do you have?


----------



## corpralbarn




----------



## Sgt. Fury

asa1485

Great bows! Being an Alphamax junkie.... you know I'm diggin that red AM!!!! Very nice!


----------



## Wes_C7




----------



## jambre

ttt


----------



## clemsongrad

*3d bow...*

28"DL, PSE MoneyMaker X-Hybrid 307 gr, GT 22's @283fps


----------



## Digital Chaos

Hmmmm funny 3D is to represent hunting situation targets all I see are a bunch of target bows for shooting 5 spot  ... Some how I don't think that 36" stabilizer will be much use on the hunt... 

Just having some fun!!! nice bows,,,, for target bows !!!


----------



## Eagle Custom

This is my 2011 set up Rytera Nemesis


----------



## Hit-n-Run

2010 model for 2011 3D
can't afford to keep up 
View attachment 1007772

View attachment 1007777

View attachment 1007770


----------



## jambre

lets add some more


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

both 2010s, but theyll do, the pse will be setup both ways at different times.


----------



## alfabuck

Here is my MBR setup for this year.


----------



## alfabuck

Another.....


----------



## mathews1

*My setup*

Bowtech Specialist


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood

My rig for 2011:wink:


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Mine


----------



## Rein

My rig in two months(when the bow actually comes in):

BowTech Specialist 60Lbs Inferno LH
Spot-Hogg Hogg-it 5 pin .010#
Fuse Carbon Blade 24"
QAD HDX in red
BowJax on FLX guard and Carbon String Rod
Crimson red wrist strap
More than likely Gold Tip Triple X arrows

Still debating on the arrows and new release, and side stabilizers will be decided if I find that one/two are needed.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Hit-n-Run said:


> 2010 model for 2011 3D
> can't afford to keep up
> View attachment 1007772
> 
> View attachment 1007777
> 
> View attachment 1007770


Hey man I like it. I have a new-to-me 2009 Sentinel. Who can afford to keep up anyway?

When I get it finished:
-Doinker Fatty stabs and side rods
-SureLoc Challenger sight w/ CR Apex 3D scope
-Easton Fatboys
-Tropy Taker SS rest
-TruBall BT Gold release


----------



## jambre

ttt


----------



## asa1485

jambre said:


> so what kinda offset do you have?


 Doinker Platinum


----------



## apache64D

Maxxis 31...gonna start shooting Hunter Class I think, then move up to MBR


----------



## rembrandt

Heres my two.....a PURE and a Energy


----------



## 3dshooter25

I'm shooting:
Mathews Apex 8
Axcel AX 3000 with 42mm black eagle scope
Trophy taker spring steel Pro
B-Stinger Premier XL 30" with 4 oz and 12" side rod with 14 oz.
Carbon Express X-Jammer 27 PRO's
TRU Ball Absolute 360


----------



## nkybuck




----------



## jwg1976

*Bow Hunter Class Setup*

Elite Energy w/ Envy cams
CBE Pro Sniper sight
Expert rest converted to limb driven
Control Freak Stab


----------



## smurphy

2011 PSE Omen Pro. Vapor Trail strings,Limb Driver rest and Clearview Peep, Victory X ringer arrows, AEP stabilizer, Sure Loc sight, Carter Only release. Set at 60.8lbs 305grain arrow 28.5draw @347fps "pics are before string change"


----------



## turkeytim

I will be shooting a Maitland Retribution with G5 expert pro rest with Montana black gold Flashpoint Hd sight, posten 12" black woodsman stab. Pic is my avatar with a different setup on it. Thats what the original owner had it setup like.


----------



## asa1485

Sgt. Fury said:


> asa1485
> 
> Great bows! Being an Alphamax junkie.... you know I'm diggin that red AM!!!! Very nice!


LOL Thanks bud. It is my favorite


----------



## bow hunter11




----------



## TOOL

My better half's prestige.


----------



## Z-Rocket

Great bows, keep the pics coming


----------



## bowtech-ford

*2011 3D set-up*

Its not a new bow, but its new to me!
2005 Constitution riser with 2008 limbs and '08 Ally Cams (currently set at 31.5" d.l.)
Axcel 3000 w/ Classic Magnum 4x
Octane Tripwire
Fuse front and side bar
T.R.U.Ball Hot Tension release
CX CXL S/S 350's


----------



## 1ryanman

Heres mine 2011 hoyt alphaelite in orange


----------



## Rnfrazier

Here is last weeks 3d setup. This week will be a different. 09 Alien X, Extreme Bone Collector sight, Trapdoor Rest and DCA Stab


----------



## jwolfe78

2009 Elite XLR


----------



## zestycj7

*my setup*

Here is my setup for 2011, Martin Shadowcat, Smooth Stability stabilizer, CNC sling, Harvest time HT-2-400's, Gator vanes (feathers)


----------



## Hopperton

D350
Spot Hogg
Smooth Stability
Limb Driver
Hot Shot Tempest


----------



## rossi9s

*3d rig*

View attachment 1015181


2010 M7
TT Spring Steel
torqueless grip
doinker all around
Copper John ANTS II W /Extreme 4X


----------



## Viper69

Hopefully an Elite Pulse very shortly....


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

This is my setup right now for BH class.


----------



## Saxis

Digital Chaos said:


> Hmmmm funny 3D is to represent hunting situation targets all I see are a bunch of target bows for shooting 5 spot  ... Some how I don't think that 36" stabilizer will be much use on the hunt...
> 
> Just having some fun!!! nice bows,,,, for target bows !!!


That's what I was thinking! Perrrty bows! It's like going to a 4x4 show and seeing a bunch of jacked up F-350s and shiny trailered Jeeps... pointless! :tongue:

Just playing... if I had one of these, I'd be using it too!


----------



## Travis Shaw

Man these are some awesome bows!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972

IBO Bow : Hoyt Alphaburner 28.5 Spirals Fatboy 400..









ASA Bow : Hoyt Vantage Elite 28.5 Fatboy 400..


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

2010 PSE Axe 6
Axcel Armortech sight
Ripcord Code Red
Smooth Stability
Wicked1 Strings


----------



## Truth2 Archer

APA Python, also have a set of cbe tek hunters, not pictured with the bow.


----------



## gamekiller

wow so many nice setups.... i can see the time and love put in to each one.... my hat is off to each one of u..... 

here is mine im working on now still waiting 4 my sight ... Bear Motive6, DS Advantage sight, Viper 4x scope, Ripcord Code Red, Gold Tip expedition hunter 340 spine 28 inch arrow with the nock @ 368.35 grs, Trophy Taker Folding V-Bar Block, Doinker Alumi-Komp V-Bar twin stabilizers, Doinker Quick Disconnect, Carter Too Simple Release


----------

